# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Forumssoftware strubbelig?

## WinfriedW

Kann es sein, dass die Forumssoftware ein wenig strubbelig ist ?

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass die Forumssoftware in einigen Zweigen dieses Systems sporadisch nicht erkennt, dass ich eingeloggt bin. 

Wenn ich mir aktuell das persönliche Profil von Katrin ansehen will, erhalte ich die Systemmitteilung mit der Aufforderung, mich einzuloggen. Wenn ich das tue, bedankt er sich für meine Anmeldung und fordert mich sofort wieder auf, mich einzuloggen. Katrins Profil bekomme ich nicht zu sehen. Kurioserweise funktioniert es bei den anderen Benutzern. Was ist bei Katrin anders?

Gehe ich auf das Teilforum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs", dann erkennt er ebenfalls nicht, dass ich eingeloggt bin, bei den anderen Teilforen hingegen schon.

Diese Software gibt mir Rätsel auf  :verwirrt: .

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Winfried,

ich habe überhaupt kein Problem mit der Forumsoftware, was ich mache ist mindestens alle 2 Tage defrakmentieren weil ich viele Filme und Beiträge aus dem TV-Web lade anschaue und wieder lösche.

Nach dem defrakmentieren ist der Vierenscanner an der Arbeit obwohl ich einen permanennten Vierenscanner habe wir dieser extra auf die Arbeit geschickt!

Kann es sein, daß dein PC ein böses Ding eingehandelt hat? aber ich gebe Dir ein Tip, gehe mal zu www.nicklas.de hier müsstest Dich so wie hier im Forum anmelden und dort dein Problen schildern -ist kostenlos-. 

Da wird Dir bei PC Soft- u. Hartware Problemen geholfen!

Wünsche Dir ein zufriedenes Wochenende
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Kann es sein, daß dein PC ein böses Ding eingehandelt hat?


Das glaube ich eigentlich nicht. Aber man weiß ja nie.

Ich habe hier parallel zwei Vierenscanner laufen. Zum einen "Trend Micro OfficeScan". Der läuft hier schon lange und wurde auch von meinem Arbeitgeber für gut befunden und dort eingesetzt. Wir haben eine Abteilung, die nichts anderes tut als sich mit solchem Mist zu befassen.

Dennoch habe ich mir im Februar irgendwelche Spyware eingehandelt, die meinen Rechner fast flach legte. Seither läuft hier zusätzlich "Prevx1".

Wegen der oben beschriebenen Probleme hatte ich auch schon den PXAgenten von Prevx im Verdacht, aber wenn ich diesen terminiere, dann ist damit das Problem nicht beseitigt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem an meinem System liegt. Ob ich eingeloggt bin oder nicht, weiß doch die Forumssoftware und niemand anderes und sie macht es an der IP-Adresse fest. Was auf meinem System, könnte die Forumssoftware verwirren? Da fällt mir nichts ein.

Wie geschrieben, der Fehler tritt sporadisch auf. Im Moment tut's. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es von Dauer ist.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Nein es tut nicht beim "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs". In allen anderen Teilforen tut's. Aber Katrins Profil kann ich mir jetzt ansehen.

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,

*Ich habe hier parallel zwei Vierenscanner laufen. Zum einen "Trend Micro OfficeScan".* 

Man hört allgemein, daß man nicht zwei Vierenscanner laufen lassen soll, denn irgend wann oder irgend wo verhagel sie sich.

Mein Vierenscanner "BitDefender Inernet Security 10" lässt einen Zweiten nicht zu und desshalb habe ich den von Windows ausgeschaltet!

Mein Vierenscanner ist für zwei PCs zugelassen habe ihn auf dem Alten und hier auf dem Neuen seit Ende Dezember06 und läuft ungestört bis jetzt was ich mit seinen Vorgängern immerwieder Probleme hatte.

Allerdings muß ich sagen, den Neuen habe ich selbst zusammen gebaut nach meinen Vorstellungen vom Motherboard, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und neuste Generation Festplatten und ganz wichtig die Lüftungen müssen stimmen!

Bleib Dir nichts anderes übrig als auf die Suche zu gehen, hast Du ein neues Programm installiert, das Ärger macht?

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Helmut

Hallo Winfried,

habe dieses Problem schon seit der Forums-Umstellung im Mai letzten Jahres - übrigens auch schon mal bei Deiner Profilansicht - und mich eigentlich damit abgefunden, zumal am nächsten Tag wieder alles i. O. ist.
Der Fehler tritt halt nur sporadisch auf, zumindest bei mir.
Mit sporadischen Fehlern lebend,
wünscht Dir ein schönes WE
Helmut

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

ähnliche Probleme hatte ich an einem PC im nicht-häuslichen Bereich. Die Log-in-Probleme besserten sich nachdem ich mich permanent einloggt habe.

Viele Grüße

Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Namensvetter,

jetzt bin ich doch leicht irritiert gewesen, hallo, das habe ich doch nicht geschieben, erst beim 2. mal hinsehen habe ich bemerkt, es ist ja der Helmut und nicht der Helmut.2!

Ich möchte jetz nicht behaupten, daß mein PC immer fehlerlos arbeitete. Als ich den Inernet Explorer (IE) von Vers. 6 auf Vers. 7 umgestellt habe da war der Zirkus perfekt.

Was da Microsoft alles hat einfallen lassen, zum Teil ein purer Plötsinn nach einiger Zeit hatte ich den IE7 so eingestellt, daß er so funktioniert, daß man damit arbeiten kann.

Es kann sein, daß manche bei dieser Umstellung auch ihre Problemchen haben.

Es grüsst euch herzlichst
Helmut

----------


## Helmut

Hallo Helmut2,

ich benutze den T-Online Browser!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Man hört allgemein, daß man nicht zwei Vierenscanner laufen lassen soll, denn irgend wann oder irgend wo verhagel sie sich.


Meine beiden vertragen sich und ich wüsste eigentlich auch nicht, warum sie nicht sollten. Im speziellen Fall kann ich auch den einen oder den anderen terminieren, das ändert am Problem nichts.




> ...habe dieses Problem schon seit der Forums-Umstellung im Mai letzten Jahres - übrigens auch schon mal bei Deiner Profilansicht - und mich eigentlich damit abgefunden, zumal am nächsten Tag wieder alles i. O. ist.
> Der Fehler tritt halt nur sporadisch auf, zumindest bei mir.


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Problem seit dem letzten Update der Forumssoftware verschärft auftritt, aber eben nur sporadisch jedoch manchmal ziemlich nervig. Man könnte vermuten, dass das lastabhängig ist. Wer weiß, was auf dem Server sonst noch läuft?




> ähnliche Probleme hatte ich an einem PC im nicht-häuslichen Bereich. Die Log-in-Probleme besserten sich nachdem ich mich permanent einloggt habe.


Ich arbeite auf verschiedenen PCs und bin nicht permanent eingeloggt. Das könnte eine Rolle spielen, wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass das Problem verschärft an meinem häuslichen PC auftritt. Andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was der PC damit zu tun hat. Der Server sieht letztendlich nur die IP-Adresse.




> Ich möchte jetzt nicht behaupten, daß mein PC immer fehlerlos arbeitete. Als ich den Internet Explorer (IE) von Vers. 6 auf Vers. 7 umgestellt habe da war der Zirkus perfekt.


Ich bin hier auf IE7 und habe damit normalerweise keine Probleme. In der Firma bin ich noch auf IE6 weil IE7 nicht freigegeben ist. Das Problem liegt aber m. E. nicht am Browser. Nun kann die Forumssoftware den Browser abfragen. Vielleicht macht sie abhängig von der Browserversion andere Fehler.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

Das Problem ist vermutlich, dass der Browser nach dem Einloggen nicht mitbekommt, dass sich der Inhalt der Internetseite geändert hat und dann die lokal gespeichete temporäre Seite aufmacht.

Kann mir mal einer der WEB-Spezialisten erklären, woran der Browser erkennt bzw. erkennen sollte, wenn sich der Inhalt einer Seite geändert hat? Und warum bekommt mein Browser das im spez. Fall nicht mit?

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Winfried,

gehe mal auf "Extras" unterhab der Webadressen Eigabe --> Inernetoptionen --> der Reiter "Allgemein" und hier findest Du Browserverlauf --> "Einstellungen" --> "Automatisch

Ich hoffe, Du meinst damit die Richtige Einstellung und immer die neuste Browserseite? brobieren ist über studieren

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> gehe mal auf "Extras" unterhab der Webadressen Eigabe --> Inernetoptionen --> der Reiter "Allgemein" und hier findest Du Browserverlauf --> "Einstellungen" --> "Automatisch


Was es nicht alles gibt. Prima Tipp - Danke Helmut.

Unabhängig davon habe ich mir gerade den "FireFox" runtergeladen. Mal sehen ob ich damit glücklich werde.

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Guten Morgen Winfried,

hat es jetzt wirklich geklappt? den FireFox habe ich auch auf meinem PC aber den nehme ich nur für spezelle Dinge her, ich komme mit dem nicht so zu recht. Der Vorteil ist natürlich, daß er auch die Favoriten vom IE übernimmt!

Schöner Tag wünscht Dir
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

Ja, scheint zu tun, dank deiner Vorgaben, Helmit.

WW

----------


## Helmut

Jau, es funktioniert!
Danke für den Tipp Helmut.

Es grüßt
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Ihr Liebe, Winfried und Helmut,

*Euer Lob das tat mir so gut ums Herz, denn eben musste ich meinem Frust freien lauf lassen!*

*Wisst Ihr, daß ich Reich bin? das wusste ich selbst noch nicht bis ich es scharz auf weiß gelesen habe, Verdammt! Wo sind die 240 000  geblieben!*

*Nicht verzagen, Helmut Fragen aber Bitte, alles weiss ich natürlich nicht*

Macht es Gut Ihr beiden 
Helmut

----------

